# I have no tail!



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

So I ordered some fish from an online retailer. Everyone was alive and well except for a little OB peacock. He looks great and seems healthy, but he has no tail :-? In all my years of fishkeeping I have never fun across this. It doesnt look like it was bitten off more like a clean cut.

What are the chances he's going to make it? Last time I fed the tank he ate a little but other than that he just hangs out in his little cave.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Would you be able to post a picture?

If this is all the way down to the bone, chances are that the tail may never grow back. As for survival, if it doesn't become infected and it isn't picked on my other fish, then it could survive.


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll try to get a picture up asap. It doesnt appear to be down to the bone and he's been out swimming around all night so Im pretty hopeful right about now


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

A couple of months ago I spotted an estherae fry in my grow out tank that was missing the tail fin. It just had a rounded nub. It wasn't an injury, but a birth defect. I put it down.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

bma57 said:


> A couple of months ago I spotted an estherae fry in my grow out tank that was missing the tail fin. It just had a rounded nub. It wasn't an injury, but a birth defect. I put it down.


 I would have done the same thing in that case.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You might isolate the fish and treat with daily water changes and Melafix if at all possible to speed up the healing.

Kim


----------

